# papier à sucre



## MarianoD

Bon jour!
Quelqu'un sait qu'est ce que c'est exactement "papier à sucre"? ¿Sería "papel de azúcar"?
Gracias!


----------



## swift

El papel de azúcar también existe en español, y se usa en repostería.

El _papier à sucre_ era de color azul y se usaba para envolver el pan, por ejemplo.



> Celles d’Orléans vont naturellement se fournir en « papier à sucre » (papier d’emballage des pains de sucre) auprès des moulins à papier d’Orléans (papeterie de Saint-Nicolas-Saint-Mesmin) et de Meung-sur-Loire.
> 
> Les Moulins : Meung-sur-Loire.
> 
> http://jmquetin.free.fr/0genea/pagesjm/Meung.html
> 
> En l’an II, le « papier à sucre », pour l’emballage des pains de sucres, représente les deux tiers de la production de Poncé et concerne un quart du papier consommé dans les raffineries d’Orléans.
> 
> Les moulins de Paillard.
> 
> http://jmquetin.free.fr/0genea/pagesjm/MoulinsdePaillard.html


¿Dónde encontraste este término?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## MarianoD

Muchas gracias, Swift! Lo encontré en _Illusions perdues_ de Balzac. Habla de un almanaque impreso en "papier à sucre".
Saludos!


----------



## swift

Ya veo.

El contexto:





> Lui, Jérôme-Nicolas Séchard, avait tenté de leur vendre des almanachs meilleurs que le _Double Liégeois_ imprimé sur du papier à sucre ! Eh bien ! le vrai _Double Liégeois_ avait été préféré aux plus magnifiques almanachs.


Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Se da la circunstancia de que el papel para envolver los panes de azúcar es tradicionalmente azul: *pan de azúcar*.


Por otro lado, y para aclarar futuras consultas, el *papier de sucre* es un papel comestible elaborado a base de azúcar y que, como no, se usa en repostería. A este sí que se le llama *papel de azúcar*.


----------



## swift

Hola Víctor:

¿Me explicas esa diferencia entre _papier *à* sucre  _y _papier *de *sucre_? ¿Y cómo es que el pan de azúcar es un papel para envolver panes?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mi querido swift:



Víctor Pérez said:


> Se da la circunstancia de que el papel para envolver los panes de azúcar es tradicionalmente azul: *pan de azúcar*.



No sé si notaste que ese "pan de azúcar" en realidad es un hipervínculo que te muestra un pan de azúcar envuelto en su tradicional papel azul.

Y es que, mi querido swift, si el famoso "Pan de azúcar" de Río de Janeiro se llama así, es porque se parece a un *pan de azúcar* gigante.


¿Y tú, swift, podrías decirme de qué panes me hablas?


----------



## Nanon

MarianoD said:


> Muchas gracias, Swift! Lo encontré en _Illusions perdues_ de Balzac. Habla de un almanaque impreso en "papier à sucre".
> Saludos!


Reste également à savoir si l'almanach était imprimé sur des feuilles (bleues ?) (*) de papier à sucre ou sur du vilain papier (d'emballage ?) d'une qualité insuffisante pour l'impression.
L'un comme l'autre sont possibles, surtout sous la plume de Balzac, lui-même imprimeur et éditeur...

Quant à imprimer sur du papier de sucre... à l'époque, la technique ne devait pas être au point .

(*) Après mûre réflexion, je ne sais pas si, au début du XIXe siècle, à l'époque où se situe le récit, le papier à sucre était réellement bleu. Voir l'image des almanachs ci-dessus. Pour ma part, je penche de plus en plus à croire qu'il s'agit plutôt d'un mauvais papier (lisez, d'ailleurs, le roman jusqu'à la fin... mais non, je ne vous en dirai rien) ; toutefois, bien qu'il puisse s'agir d'un sens figuré, cela n'aura guère d'influence sur la traduction.


----------



## swift

La redacción de tu frase me confundió. Pensé que traducías "papier à sucre" por "pan de azúcar". No abrí el vínculo porque no sabía a qué clase de página redirigía.

En cualquier caso, no respondiste a mi pregunta sobre el cambio de sentido por cambio de preposición.

De todas formas, con las citas anteriores quedó claro que el _papier à sucre_ es el que se usa para envolver los panes de azúcar.

En cuanto al almanaque, se debe advertir en el texto el uso de los signos de admiración. Leyendo de nuevo el contexto, parece haber sorpresa o incredulidad... Debió de ser una idea bastante extravagante como para que fuera mencionada como un ejemplo en la conversación. Affaire à suivre...

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Espero, swift, que no necesites que yo te diga ahora las diferencias entre las preposiciones "à" y "de". Por otro lado, celebro que hayas comprendido que lo que se envolvía con el papel azul eran panes de azúcar...


Pero volvamos a ese papel:

Una de las presentaciones del azúcar sigue siendo los panes de azúcar, prácticamente inexistentes ahora en Europa pero aún muy populares en ciertas regiones como, por ejemplo, el Magreb. El papel de embalaje de esos panes de azúcar era -y es- un papel azul algo basto y grueso, de coste muy económico en comparación con otros papeles como, por ejemplo, el papel de escritura y de impresión. Así, para imprimir sus almanaques predictivos, le Double Liégeois, eligió en aquella época ese papel azul por su bajo coste. Cuando menos, el resultado debía ser folclórico. Por ello, cualquier otro intento, como por ejemplo el de Jérôme-Nicolas Séchard, solo podía tener mejor presentación. El problema era que la gente -en su mayoría dedicada a labores agrícolas- confiaba ciegamente en las predicciones atmosféricas del Double Liégeois.


----------



## Nanon

Ciega e iletradamente, Víctor . El problema era que los clientes no querían (¿podían?) cambiar el formato al que estaban acostumbrados.


> Il dit à son fils que les habitudes des gens de province étaient si  fortement enracinées, qu’il essaierait en vain de leur donner de plus  belles choses. Lui, Jérôme-Nicolas Séchard, avait tenté de leur vendre  des almanachs meilleurs que le Double Liégeois imprimé sur du papier à  sucre ! eh ! bien, le vrai Double Liégeois avait été préféré aux plus  magnifiques almanachs.


Balzac, _Illusions perdues_.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

C'est en effet une possibilité très probable, *Nanon*.


----------



## MarianoD

Muy interesante el debate. Evidentemente: los clientes de provincia, arraigados a sus costumbres, preferían el almanaque en papel de azúcar (de baja calidad o bajo costo) a las novedades parisienses que el imprentero Séchard pretendía ofrecerles.
Gracias a todos!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

MarianoD said:


> Muy interesante el debate. Evidentemente: los clientes de provincia, arraigados a sus costumbres, preferían el almanaque en papel de azúcar (de baja calidad o bajo costo) a las novedades parisienses que el imprentero Séchard pretendía ofrecerles.
> Gracias a todos!



Ojo, *Mariano*, el _papel de azúcar_ es el _papier de sucre_, es decir el comestible y no el _papier à sucre_ que se usa para envolver los panes de azúcar.


----------



## MarianoD

Sí, Víctor, entendido, pero "papier *à* sucre" (el de envolver los panes de azúcar) se traduciría también "papel *de* azúcar".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

MarianoD said:


> Sí, Víctor, entendido, pero "papier *à* sucre" (el de envolver los panes de azúcar) se traduciría también "papel *de* azúcar".



No estoy tan seguro, *Mariano*. Yo casi lo traduciría por _papel para azúcar_.


----------



## MarianoD

Retomando lo de Nanon, creo que una posibilidad sería traducirlo como "papel de estraza", que no es precisamente el "papier à sucre" (es más grueso y de color madera), pero es un papel barato, de mala calidad, que se usa para envolver cosas.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nanon said:


> Après mûre réflexion, je ne sais pas si, au début du XIXe siècle, à l'époque où se situe le récit, le papier à sucre était réellement bleu. Voir l'image des almanachs ci-dessus. Pour ma part, je penche de plus en plus à croire qu'il s'agit plutôt d'un mauvais papier (lisez, d'ailleurs, le roman jusqu'à la fin... mais non, je ne vous en dirai rien) ; toutefois, bien qu'il puisse s'agir d'un sens figuré, cela n'aura guère d'influence sur la traduction.



Détrompe-toi, *Nanon*, dans le "Dictionnaire Universel du Commerce" de *1748*, on parlait déjà du *papier bleu à sucre *(et à brochure):



> _Le papier que l’on fait à Rouen e∫t de plu∫ieurs ∫ortes, mais pre∫que toutes des moindres qualités, comme papier à Patron, Gargouche, *papier bleu à ∫ucre *& à brochure, Rai∫in fluant, Rai∫in collé, & enfin de pre∫que toutes les qualités de papier dont on a parlé à l’article des Papiers gris & de couleurs.
> _


----------



## Nanon

Puisque tu insistes, Víctor, pour mettre tout le monde d'accord, je dirai ceci : 


> <...> je ne sais pas si, au début du XIXe siècle, à l'époque où se situe le récit, _tous _les papiers à sucre étaient réellement _toujours _bleus.


Les Almanachs des bergers, Almanachs de Liège et autres, dont j'ai donné plus haut des images en lien, n'étaient pas _systématiquement _imprimés sur du papier bleu.
D'ailleurs, la couleur du "papier à sucre" en question n'apparaît pas dans les propos de monsieur Séchard père, sous la plume de Balzac... C'est nous qui avons dit "bleu", au début de cette discussion (Swift, post n° 2).


----------

